# Hey I'm Herbie the jug!



## JugLife (Feb 4, 2016)

Here's some of my favourite photos of my best friend Herbie the jug 
Enjoy guys! He's my world


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh he's so cute!!!!!


----------



## JugLife (Feb 4, 2016)

Muttly said:


> Oh he's so cute!!!!!


Thanks muttly!! ❤


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

What exactly is a 'jug'? I'm not familiar with this term.


----------



## JugLife (Feb 4, 2016)

TehSnoipah said:


> What exactly is a 'jug'? I'm not familiar with this term.


A jug is half Jack Russell and half pug


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

JugLife said:


> A jug is half Jack Russell and half pug


Thanks! Nice pics also.


----------



## Joyful (Dec 8, 2012)

What a sweetie =)


----------



## patco (Apr 16, 2015)

So cute and lovely! I LOVE YOU!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

What a little sweet heart


----------



## Moutonoggle (Oct 15, 2014)

Love the breed name! Cute!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous little pup.


----------

